# Importing puppies from Ireland



## PorkChop (17 July 2011)

Hiya, has anyone had any experience of buying a puppy from Southern Ireland and bringing it to England?

As far as I am aware they do not need to be in quarantine - is this the case - has anyone experienced any pitfalls?

Many thanks x


----------



## s4sugar (17 July 2011)

No quarantine but why do it?

There are a lot of cheaply reared puppies and pups from Ireland are a mainstay of UK puppy dealers.
Beware poor quality, poorly reared & dodgy documents unless you are looking for a show or working dog from a well respected breeder.
I have purchased pups in Ireland including one from a car boot at Ballsbridge but that was brought to the show by a friend of a friend - some others that were brought along were far from good quality or condition and I know someone who purchased a show prospect and later found out that it's registered sire died three years before the pup was born.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 July 2011)

While it itches a bit to read, I agree with S4S unless it is a top working/show specimen/something special, that you couldn't get nearer home.


----------



## Aru (17 July 2011)

What sort of dog are you looking for?

There is no quarantine between Ireland and the UK.
There are procedures that your ment to follow such as treating for parasites the day before you leave and the day after but they are not rigidly enforced.

I would however strongly advise that if you are looking for any dog from here even for a particular breed/standard of dog that you should visit the animal here before considering taking it on.
Ireland is famous for the scale of puppy farming and backyard breeding going on and very little health testing.Also a Irish kennel club cert doesn't imply a healthy dog.though that said  all purebred dogs would be registered and if not walk away as the dog is likely being over breed and the pups not allowed to be registered.
Oh and and Canine Ireland is not a kennel club.Its a scam set up by the puppy farming crowd as well 

Basicly while there are some very good breeders,who breed responsibly and health test,over here buying dogs is a bit of a minefield!


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 July 2011)

Aru don't get me started, my pup's pedigree is full of well qualified, health tested animals but it might as well be Bruce of the Backyard x Broom Cupboard Bessy on paper for all the details that are recorded


----------



## EAST KENT (17 July 2011)

One of my bull terriers is over in Limerick,he is a very good show dog.I wanted to put him back onto one of my bitches but insisted on the usual health tests for our breed..it caused considerable concern.It was done in the end,but all the health testing we do as normal here is not quite so normal over there.I`d pass on that one!


----------



## PorkChop (17 July 2011)

Thank you for your replies

I was considering a particular Rottweiler puppy - and of course would visit before committing x


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 July 2011)

Oh, I am being nosy now you've mentioned a German breed! Would you mind PM'ing me the kennel name?


----------



## PorkChop (18 July 2011)

Have pm'd you x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 July 2011)

LJR said:



			Thank you for your replies

I was considering a particular Rottweiler puppy - and of course would visit before committing x
		
Click to expand...

I know of two rottie breeders on a differnt forum, both in England. Do you want the forum/contact details?


----------



## PorkChop (18 July 2011)

Thank you cinnamontoast but I wanted a particular line x


----------

